# Pronoms febles de CD i CI



## mymy

Bona nit,
  Per favor, em podeu dir quines són les respostes a aquests exercicis.  He posat ja tantíssimes combinacions i sembla que totes són incorrectes.
-Maria ha demanat els bombons a la seua amiga.
Maria li’ls ha demanat ?

-Porta els resultats a les teues alumnes. 
Porta les els ?

-El meu company em regalà una camisa roja  
El meu company me’n regalà una?

-Mira que t'ho havia dit: "regala les arracades a les teues filles", però no em vas fer cas.
Mira que t'ho havia dit:”regala les les, però no em vas fer cas?

Gràcies


----------



## Namarne

Bona nit, Mymy, 

A veure si me'n surto. 

_Maria els li ha demanat. 
Porta'ls-les. 
El meu company me'n regalà una._ (Ho diria com tu). 
_Regala'ls-les_. 

(Dubto sobretot en la segona frase, la qual cosa no vol dir pas que la resta estigui bé). 

Salutacions.


----------



## mymy

Hola, Namarne! 
Moltes gràcies per les repostes. Trobo que el programa ha de tenir alguna fallada perquè totes aquestes combinacions les dona com a errades amb exepció de l'última, i això em confon un poc perquè jo pensava que quan els dos pronoms són femenins plural no s'apostrofaven, però ja veig que estava equivocada.

Moltes salutacions per a tu i espero que estigues bé!


----------



## pcplus

mymy said:


> Bona nit,
> Per favor, em podeu dir quines són les respostes a aquests exercicis. He posat ja tantíssimes combinacions i sembla que totes són incorrectes.
> -Maria ha demanat els bombons a la seua amiga.
> Maria li’ls ha demanat ?
> 
> -Porta els resultats a les teues alumnes.
> Porta les els ?
> 
> -El meu company em regalà una camisa roja
> El meu company me’n regalà una?
> 
> -Mira que t'ho havia dit: "regala les arracades a les teues filles", però no em vas fer cas.
> Mira que t'ho havia dit:”regala les les, però no em vas fer cas?
> 
> Gràcies


 
Maria *els hi* ha demanat (hi=a ella, els=els bombons) C.I: Li passa a Hi

Porta'ls-els (C.I=Los (Els), C.D=els)

me'n regalà - OK

rega'ls-les (c.i=los, cd=les)


----------



## mymy

pcplus said:


> Maria *els hi* ha demanat (hi=a ella, els=els bombons) C.I: Li passa a Hi
> 
> Porta'ls-els (C.I=Los (Els), C.D=els)
> 
> me'n regalà - OK
> 
> regala'ls-els (c.i=los, cd=les)



Hola, pcplus:
Les tres primeres les dones com a incorrectes, i l'última dona com correcta "regala'ls-les".
És un programa de exercicis del qual he fet ja unes quantes pàgines sense tenir cap problema pero com deia abans pense potser que tinga algunes errades, sobretot pel que fa a "me'n regalà", trobo que aquesta no es pot dir d'un altra manera...

Moltes gràcies per la teua ajuda!


----------



## pcplus

mymy said:


> Hola, pcplus:
> Les tres primeres les dones com a incorrectes, i l'última dona com correcta "regala'ls-les".
> És un programa de exercicis del qual he fet ja unes quantes pàgines sense tenir cap problema pero com deia abans pense potser que tinga algunes errades, sobretot pel que fa a "me'n regalà", trobo que aquesta no es pot dir d'un altra manera...
> 
> Moltes gràcies per la teua ajuda!


Perdó m'havia equivocat en una frase, si us plau corregeix el meu quote, que ja ho he corregit a dalt. De totes maneres m'he adonat que estaveu parlant del valencià.

Aleshores, Namarne té raó, fes-li cas


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Mymy,

Jo faria les frases així (estàndard valencià):

- Maria ha demanat els bombons a la seua amiga -> Maria li’ls ha demanats
Fixa't en la concordança del participi i en el fet que la combinació de LI + ELS, a diferència de l'estàndard català central, és regular i no s'ha de reemplaçar per "ELS HI".​
- Porta els resultats a les teues alumnes -> Porta'ls-els

- El meu company em regalà una camisa roja -> El meu company me'n regalà una (de roja)
Ací podríem incloure o no "de roja" al final, al meu parer de les dues formes seria correcte.​
- Mira que t'ho havia dit: "regala les arracades a les teues filles", però no em vas fer cas -> Mira que t'ho havia dit: ”regala'ls-les", però no em vas fer cas.

Potser aquest vincle de la Viquipèdia et serà útil, hi ha una taula de combinacions de pronoms febles bastant clara, indicativa i amb els dos estàndards (encara que no he comprovat si totes les combinacions ofertes són correctes, imagine que sí).

Salut i ànim amb els pronoms febles ;-)


----------



## mymy

pcplus said:


> Perdó m'havia equivocat en una frase, si us plau corregeix el meu quote, que ja ho he corregit a dalt. De totes maneres m'he adonat que estaveu parlant del valencià.
> 
> Aleshores, Namarne té raó, fes-li cas


Moltes gràcies, Pcplus, acostumo a fer-li cas a Namarne 
I no patisques ja he corregit l'entrada de dalt. Salut!



			
				Samaruc said:
			
		

> Potser aquest vincle  de la Viquipèdia et serà útil, hi ha una taula de combinacions de  pronoms febles bastant clara, indicativa i amb els dos estàndards  (encara que no he comprovat si totes les combinacions ofertes són  correctes, imagine que sí).
> 
> Salut i ànim amb els pronoms febles ;-)


Gràcies també, Samaruc per l'explicació, pel vincle i pels ànims amb els pronoms febles, en vénen molt bé! Quina creu!!


----------



## pcplus

Samaruc said:


> Hola Mymy,
> 
> Jo faria les frases així (estàndard valencià):
> 
> - Maria ha demanat els bombons a la seua amiga -> Maria li’ls ha demanats
> Fixa't en la concordança del participi i en el fet que la combinació de LI + ELS, a diferència de l'estàndard català central, és regular i no s'ha de reemplaçar per "ELS HI". ​- Porta els resultats a les teues alumnes -> Porta'ls-els
> 
> - El meu company em regalà una camisa roja -> El meu company me'n regalà una (de roja)
> Ací podríem incloure o no "de roja" al final, al meu parer de les dues formes seria correcte.​- Mira que t'ho havia dit: "regala les arracades a les teues filles", però no em vas fer cas -> Mira que t'ho havia dit: ”regala'ls-les", però no em vas fer cas.
> 
> Potser aquest vincle de la Viquipèdia et serà útil, hi ha una taula de combinacions de pronoms febles bastant clara, indicativa i amb els dos estàndards (encara que no he comprovat si totes les combinacions ofertes són correctes, imagine que sí).
> 
> Salut i ànim amb els pronoms febles ;-)


 
hi ha unes quantes errades que no ha corregit la viquipedia:

*Errades de la taula*

1-Hi falta la següent combinació:
te m'
te'm
-te'm
-te'm

2-La combinació Us + els, és incorrecta, ja hi ha una altra combinació mirant la taula: Els + us
us els
us els
-vos-els - és *Us els*
-vos-els

3-a més: hi ha una errada en La + Us =

*us l'* cal dir en lloc de "us la"
us la
-us-la
-vos-la


----------

